
Judge a (Clojure) Programming Book by Its Cover - dragandj
https://dragan.rocks/articles/19/Judge-a-clojure-programming-book-by-its-cover
======
dragandj
The books in question:

1\. Deep Learning for Programmers: An Interactive Tutorial with CUDA, OpenCL,
MKL-DNN, Java, and Clojure

2\. Numerical Linear Algebra for Programmers: An Interactive Tutorial with
GPU, CUDA, OpenCL, MKL, Java, and Clojure

[1] [https://aiprobook.com/numerical-linear-algebra-for-
programme...](https://aiprobook.com/numerical-linear-algebra-for-programmers)
[2] [https://aiprobook.com/deep-learning-for-
programmers/](https://aiprobook.com/deep-learning-for-programmers/)

